# Dvorak - String Quartet 1 (SQ review)



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I know I've been dismissive of some of Dvorak's early quartets but the 1st doesn't fall into this category for me as its bursting with vitality and a better set of tunes. Its really worth hearing for the charming last movement which the Vlach Prague Quartet rather bugger up due to inordinately slow speeds and some slight intonation issues. Other accounts from the Stamitz. Zemlinsky and Prague quartets, however, are easily recommendable and I doubt anyone would be disappointed with either but the quartet that really plays the living daylights out of this one is the Panocha Quartet, again. The Panochas are quicker, more lithe and have a beauty of tone that really make that last movement, in particular, sing. If you don't know the 1st quartet and fear you may not like it then just dip your toe into that delightful 4th movement and you won't be disappointed.

*Top pick - Panocha Quartet*


----------

